# Cycling in Dubai



## Klondike Mike (Feb 13, 2010)

*Cycling Shops in UAE*

Hello, 

I am moving to UAE in March, and am looking for cycling shops where I could buy a new road bike, and perhaps join a riding club.

Mike


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For everything cycling try Wolfi Bike Shop, Dubai United Arab Emirates


----------



## Klondike Mike (Feb 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> For everything cycling try Wolfi Bike Shop, Dubai United Arab Emirates


Splendid! Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wolfi is great if you're an enthusiast and will make the investment. I went to the Cannondale shop a bit further north on SZR and they had less expensive options. Depends on your budget.....


----------



## Dave Gruar (Feb 14, 2009)

So far I have found the followign bike shops:

Wolfis - Sheikh Zayed Road - Good selection of all types of bikes.
Cannondale - SZR - Similiar to Wolfis but a little cheaper.
??? - Festival City - I heard about one once but could never find it.
Sports store - Dubai Outlet Mall - Its a brand I have never heard of. Possible American. Good choice of road bikes with good spec, but a little pricey.
Go Sports - MOE & IBN Battuta Mall - They have small selection of Trek and Giant but generally only have 1 or 2 low end bikes and 1 or 2 high end bikes. Not much inbetween.
Small Shop - Across from Seven Sands hotel, Al Barsha - Very small selection.... not sure if they have road bikes.

Being from a Duathlon and Triathlon background I wanted to continue while living here in the UAE. sp originally I brought my Felt from the UK in a cycle bag. I have travelled with it 4 times now by plane and never had a problem. You might be cheaper to buy a bike in the US and ship it over..... obviously depending on how much space you have.

It is worth considering how safe you will be cycling though. I kept my bike here for 9 months before deciding I didnt like the Russian Roulette of cycling here. Also that was when I lived in Fujairah, Dubai is much much worse. Also being from Scotland, I found the temperature too hot to cycle over long periods so actually never benefitted a great deal with the cycling I done.

Dont let me put you off though, I know Wolfis have a club that go out on the weekends at early morning in a group. As a group its quite safe as you can occupy 1 lane without bothering the cars too much. Otherwise you may need to travel out of town towards say Kalba, Al Ain or other location where you can cycle in releative peace away from the crazy drivers of the UAE.

I occassionaly see some local organised events in Fujairah or along the Fujairah / Khor Fakkan coast line (Corniche) so there are clubs there. My suggestions is get involved with Wolfis and after a bit of Networking youll be fine.

Dave


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

This may seem like a stupid question, but is cycling possible (read as advisable) in Dubai? Is it something that can only be done in winter months due to the heat? Are the roads (driving) too dangerous for a cyclist?

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The only reason you would cycle here is if you have a death wish! I believe that you can cycle around Safa Park, though that would involve transporting your bike there by car! You can also take your bike down to JBR Walk and cycle there but it would purely recreational - similar to going for a short walk at the beach. The roads do not cater for cyclists or pedestrians for that matter! No cycle lanes here!!!


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

Fair enough!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

DUBAI ROADSTERS Web Site

Though these guys seem fairly serious and leave at silly o'clock to avoid traffic and the heat.

There is a mountain bike club too but they also seem pretty serious about it too.

There is a flat bike track on Jumeirah open beach too for just going up and down on.


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can hire a bike in Dubai? I was thinking about shipping mine out, but might be better to rent or even buy out there.

Thanks
Dan


----------

